# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير سورة النصر لشيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

## ناصر السوهاجي

تفسير سورة النصر لشيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

النصر 
{بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـنِ الرَّحِيمِ } 

{إِذَا جَآءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ * وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِى دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَجاً * فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوِبَا}. 

البسملة تقدم الكلام عليها. 

{إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح} الخطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، {نصر الله} النصر هو تسليط الله الإنسان على عدوه بحيث يتمكن منه ويخذله ويكبته، والنصر أعظم سرور يحصل للعبد في أعماله، لأن المنتصر يجد نشوة عظيمة، وفرحاً وطرباً، لكنه إذا كان بحق فهو خير، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال: «نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر»(234) أي أن عدوه مرعوب منه إذا كان بينه وبينه مسافة شهر، والرعب أشد شيء يفتك بالعدو، لأن من حصل في قلبه الرعب لا يمكن أن يثبت أبداً، بل سيطير طيران الريح فقوله: {إذا جاء نصر الله} أي نصر الله إياك على عدوك {والفتح} معطوف على النصر، وعطفه على النصر مع أن الفتح من النصر تنويه بشأنه، وهو من باب عطف الخاص على العام، كقوله تعالى: {تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها} [القدر: 4]. أي في ليلة القدر فجبريل من الملائكة وخصه لشرفه، و(ال) في الفتح للعهد الذهني، أي: الفتح المعهود المعروف في أذهانكم، وهو فتح مكة، وكان فتح مكة في رمضان من السنة الثامنة للهجرة، وسببه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لما صالح قريشاً في الحديبية في السنة السادسة ـ الصلح المشهور ـ نقضت قريش العهد فغزاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وخرج إليهم من المدينة بنحو عشرة آلاف مقاتل خرج مختفياً وقال: «اللهم عمي أخبارنا عنهم»(235) فلم يفاجأهم إلا وهو محيط بهم ودخل مكة في العشرين من رمضان، من السنة الثامنة للهجرة، مظفراً منصوراً مؤيداً، حتى إنه في النهاية اجتمع إليه كفار قريش حول الكعبة فوقف على الباب وقريش تحته ينتظرون ما يفعل، فأخذ بعضادتي الباب وقال: يا معشر قريش، ما تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ وهو الذي كان قبل ثمان سنوات هارباً منهم وصاروا الآن في قبضته وتحت تصرفه، قال: ما تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ قالوا: خيراً، أخ كريم وابن أخ كريم، قال: فإني أقول لكم كما قال يوسف لأخوته {لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم} [يوسف: 92]. اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء(236)، فعفى عنهم عليه الصلاة والسلام، هذا الفتح سماه الله فتحاً مبيناً، فقال تعالى:{إنا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبيناً}[الفتح: 1] أي بيناً عظيماً واضحاً، ولما حصل عرف الناس جميعاً أن العاقبة لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم وأن دور قريش واتباعها قد انقضى فصار الناس {يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً} أي جماعات بعد أن كانوا يدخلون فيه أفراداً، ولا يدخل فيه الإنسان في بعض الأحوال إلا مختفياً، وصاروا يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً، وصارت الوفود ترد على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في المدينة من كل جانب حتى سمي العام التاسع (عام الوفود) يقول الله عز وجل إذا رأيت هذه العلامة {فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره} كان المتوقع أن يكون الجواب فاشكر الله على هذه النعمة واحمد الله عليها ولكن {فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره} وهذا نظير قوله تعالى: {إنا نحن نزلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلاً. فاصبر لحكم ربك} [الإنسان: 23، 24]. كان المتوقع فاشكر ربك على هذا التنزيل وقم بحقه، ولكن قال: {فاصبر لحكم ربك} إيذاناً بأنه سوف ينال أذىً بواسطة إبلاغ هذا القرآن ونشره بين الأمة {فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره} عند التأمل تتبين الحكمة فالمعنى أنه إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح فقد قرب أجلك وما بقي عليك إلا التسبيح بحمد ربك والاستغفار {فسبح بحمد ربك} أي سبحه تسبيحاً مقروناً بالحمد. والتسبيح: تنزيه الله تعالى عما لا يليق بجلاله. والحمد: هو الثناء عليه بالكمال مع المحبة والتعظيم. اجمع بين التنزيه وبين الحمد {واستغفره} يعني اسأله المغفرة. فأمره الله تعالى بأمرين: 

الأمر الأول: التسبيح المقرون بالحمد. 

والثاني: الاستغفار. والاستغفار هو طلب المغفرة. والمغفرة ستر الله تعالى على عبده ذنوبه مع محوها والتجاوز عنها. وهذا غاية ما يريد العبد، لأن العبد كثير الذنب يحتاج إلى مغفرة إن لم يتغمده الله برحمته هلك، ولهذا قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لن يدخل أحد منكم الجنة بعمله» قالوا: ولا أنت يا رسول الله؟ قال: «ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمته»(237). لأن عملك هذا لو أردت أن تجعله في مقابلة نعمة من النعم، نعمة واحدة لأحاطت به النعم، فكيف يكون عوضاً تدخل به الجنة؟ ولهذا قال بعض العارفين في نظم له: 

إذا كان بشكري نعمة الله نعمة

علي له في مثلها يجب الشكر

فكيف بلوغ الشكر إلا بفضله

وإن طالت الأيام واتصل العمر

{إنه كان تواباً} أي: لم يزل عز وجل تواباً على عباده، فإذا استغفرته تاب عليك، هذا هو معنى السورة. 

لكن السورة لها مغزى عظيم لا يتفطن له إلا الأذكياء، ولهذا لما سمع عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن الناس انتقدوه في كونه يُدني عبدالله بن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ مع صغر سنه ولا يدني أمثاله من شباب المسلمين، وعمر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ من أعدل الخلفاء أراد أن يبين للناس أنه لم يحابِ ابن عباس في شيء، فجمع كبار المهاجرين والأنصار في يوم من الأيام ومعهم عبدالله بن عباس وقال لهم: ما تقولون في هذه السورة {إذاجاء نصر الله والفتح} حتى ختم السورة ففسروها بحسب ما يظهر فقط، فقال بعضهم: أمرنا أن نحمد الله ونستغفره إذا نصرنا وفتح علينا، وقال بعضهم: لا ندري، ولم يقل بعضهم شيئاً. فقال: ما تقول ياابن عباس قال: يا أمير المؤمنين هو أجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم، أعلمه الله له: {إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح} فتح مكة فذاك علامة أجلك، {ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً. فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان تواباً} فقال عمر: «والله ما أعلم منها إلا ما تعلم»(238). فتبين بذلك فضل ابن عباس وتميزه، وأن عنده من الذكاء والمعرفة بمراد الله عز وجل. 

لما نزلت هذه السورة جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم الذي هو أشد الناس عبادة لله وأتقاهم لله جعل يكثر أن يقول في ركوعه وسجوده: «سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك، اللهم اغفر لي»(239). فنقول: سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك، اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا، وإسرافنا في أمرنا، وثبت أقدامنا، وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(234) تقدم تخريجه (332) .

(235) أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير" 23/ (1052) وفي " الصغير " (68) . 

(236) تقدم تخريجه ص ( 155 ) . 

(237) أخرجه البخاري كتاب الرقاق باب القصد والمداومة على العمل (6463) ومسلم كتاب صفات المنافقين باب لن يدخل أحد الجنة بعمله بل برحمة الله (2816) (72) . 

(238) أخرجه البخاري كتاب المغازي باب (52) (4294) . 

(239) أخرجه البخاري كتاب التفسير باب سورة : )إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ) (4968) ومسلم كتاب الصلاة باب ما يقال في الركوع والسجود (484) ( 217) .

----------

